# Helius CC...toll..aber zu schwer



## Deleted 83484 (29. September 2010)

Jetzt habe ich mir Anfang letzen Jahres ein Helius CC bauen lassen...finde es auch sehr schön und es fährt sich auch sehr gediegen...

ABER: es ist zu *schwer*!!!

Ich hatte beim Zusammenstellen extra darauf geachtet, das stabile/bewährte Parts drankommen...aber die wiegen halt auch ...

Auf die Rohloff möchte ich grundsätzlich nicht verzichten....aber jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage:

abspecken ( Bike und ich )

oder

was anderes muss her ( muss kein Fully sein!)

Finanziell tut beides weh.....

vielleicht habt Ihr ja 'ne Idee?!?!?!?!

Bilder seht ihr in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Xiper (29. September 2010)

Was wiegt es denn? Wo willste hin? Teileliste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. September 2010)

16 Kilo!

Also so auf 13 Kilo wäre schon gut...alles was mehr geht ( bzw weniger) nehme ich natürlich auch gerne ;-)

Teileliste:

Helius cc XXL Taylormade
RS Pike Air U-Turn,20 mm Steckachse
King Steuersatz
Syncros Vorbau
RS Monarch 4.2
Laufrad hinten: Rohloff / DT Swiss EX 5.1D 
LAufrad vorne: Hügi FR / Mavic 219
Racing Ralph 2.25
Avid Code 5 mit 203/185
Truvativ Team Lenker
Ergon Griffe
XT Kurbeln 180 mm
XT Pedale
Maverick Sattelstütze
SQ-LAb Sattel 610


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2010)

Folgendes fällt mir auf:

- Avid Code?! Gut aber schwer.
- Lenkergriffe: 
  Die Ergons sind sehr schwer, meine wogen ca 260g... am Enduro hab ich nur Schraubgriffe (110g, natürlich ohne Bar Ends). Am CC-Racer tuns auch billige Schaumstoffgriffe (20g+60g Barends)
- Sattel: ok, muss zum Hintern passen, aber das ist schon ein schweres Exemplar.

Und so kann man weiter machen ... Lenker, Vorbau z.B., ich sehe kaum ein Bauteil, wo nicht Gewicht gespart werden kann.


----------



## Ge!st (30. September 2010)

Da du die Rohloff nicht verzichten willst, liegt bei dem Bike das grÃ¶Ãte Potenzial bei der Gabel. Die Pike ist eine gute Gabel aber eben auch nicht grade leicht, hier lieÃe sich mit einer anderen Gabel gut 400-500 Gramm rausholen z.B. eine SR Team Maxle Lite (gibtâs mit 100 und 120 mm Federweg) oder eine DT Swiss XMC (gibtâs mit 120 und 140 mm Federweg).

Die Frage der Gabel habe ich mir auch schon Ã¶fter gestellt, da ich bei meinem Nonius CC auch die Pike drin habe, aber am Ende habe ich es gelassen, da die Pike durch per U-Turn variabel ist und ich diese schÃ¤tze. Also lebe ich eben mit den 500 Gramm mehr.

Die Griffe sind recht schwer, aber wenn sie fÃ¼r dich eine gute Ergonomie bieten, muss du abwÃ¤gen, ob du hier nicht 150 Gramm einsparen kannst.

Beim Sattel ist es wichtig das der passt, wer hier aufÂ´s Gramm schau, statt auf seinen Allerwertesten, der wird bei langen Touren Qualen leiden.

Bei den anderen Verbleibenden Komponenten zahlst du exorbitant viel Geld, zwar sind da auch noch mal gut 500 g drin, aber z.B. eine entsprechende Kurbel ist sehr teuer und das gilt fÃ¼r alle anderen Teile auch.


----------



## abbath (30. September 2010)

Ich stehe ja vor einem ähnlichen Problem, das wäre meine Lösung:

- Pike gegen Float RLC mit Steckachse tauschen (ich glaube auf die Absenkung kann man bei unserer Größe verzichten), Nabe: Hope oder 240s
- Vorbau/Lenker Syntace F139 Ti/Vector 7075 (hängt aber von der Breite ab, bei 70cm bracht man wohl den Superforce Vorbau...)
- Felgen: NoTubes Crest (allerdings frag ich mich immer noch, ob das Weglassen der Ösen eine gute Idee ist) + tubeless Kit
- Reifen: schwierig. Aber wenn Du Schwalbe magst, nimm die Ron. So ziemlich alles ist besser als Racing Ralph.
- Elixir R oder XX
- Griffe: Wenn Du BarEnds hast nimm Lenkerband. Im Vergleich zu Schaumstoffgriffen angenehmer zu greifen und rutschfest.
- XTR Kurbel
- CrankBros. EggBeater 3 (+ ShoeShields!) oder Candy 3, da ist der Stand im Pedal besser
- Sattelstütze. Wenn Deine Schrittlänge 1m ist, ist die vermutlich ohnehin zu kurz (400?). Auch ausgefahren. Hol Dir 'ne entsprechend lange Stütze (Shannon Hardcore 500). Sattelhöhe (uphill) = Schrittlänge x 0.88. Wenn Du eine Vario Stütze fahren willst, solltest Du eine Gravity Dropper kaufen. Die spart zwar kein Gewicht, aber dank 420mm bekommst Du den Sattel evntl. auf optimale Höhe und bringst mehr Leistung aufs Pedal.
- Sattel muss halt zum Hintern passen

...wenn Du das alles machst, kannste Dir aber genau so gut auch ein zweites Rad hinstellen...
Mach Dir vielleicht mal eine Tabelle mit den Gewichten der verbauten Teile und vergleich, was Du durch verschiedene Alternativen sparen kannst. Den Preis für das Ersetzen der jeweiligen Teile dann durch das eingesparte Gewicht teilen. Bis zu einem Euro/gespartem Gramm gilt gemeinhin als OK...



*edit* Wenn man sich das so anschaut: Wie groß ist der Abstand Mitte Tretlager - Unterkante Oberrohr? Das scheint ja so tief zu sein, dass Du da wohl wirklich eine 500er Stütze brauchen wirst.


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. September 2010)

16 Kilo sind gut. Lieber die 2 Kilo an dir abspecken !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## machero (30. September 2010)

"Schwer" ist relativ. 16kg sind doch absolut ok. 

Siehs mal so:
Ein schweres Bike macht dich letztendlich nur noch stärker 

Mein HeliusFR wiegt über 19kg


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. September 2010)

machero schrieb:


> "Schwer" ist relativ. 16kg sind doch absolut ok.
> 
> Siehs mal so:
> Ein schweres Bike macht dich letztendlich nur noch stärker
> ...



Mein FR kommt auch auf gut 19 kg. Das Argon FR auf locker 16 kg.

Stabilität und Dauerhaltbarkeit hat halt ihren Preis.

Und ein gewisser Trainingseffekt kommt noch dazu wenn du so ein rubustes Teil bergauf bewegst.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2010)

Ich kann das schon verstehen... mein Helius AM liegt aktuell bei ca. 14.5kg. Unter 14kg will ich aber noch kommen... ohne Fakeparts


----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

@flyingscot diese 500gram werden dann aber richtig teuer und schwierig einzusparen.
 ich bin jetzt auf 14.3 mit dem gepulverten rahmen und sehe keine möglichkeit mehr leichter zu werden ohne zu sehr ins geld oder gegen die haltbarkeit zu gehen.

@grunzi.
wenn bei dir haltbarkeit und funktion im vordergrund stehen, dann mach dich doch nicht verrückt und genieße dein rad.
ansonsten: 
gabel minus 400gramm möglich
nabe bremse kurbel griffe minus 600-800g 
sattelstütze minus 400

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (30. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @flyingscot diese 500gram werden dann aber richtig teuer und schwierig einzusparen.
> ich bin jetzt auf 14.3 mit dem gepulverten rahmen und sehe keine möglichkeit mehr leichter zu werden ohne zu sehr ins geld oder gegen die haltbarkeit zu gehen.



Stimmt schon...geplant sind:
Lenker/Vorbau: ca. -80g
NoTubes: ca. -120g
leichtere Reifen: ca. -200g  (die Rubber Queens sind toll, wiegen aber über 900g)
XTR-Kurbel: -30g  (nur wegen der Optik, nicht wegen der Gewichtseinsparung ...)
Umwerfer: -80g
=-510g... 

Ich muss mich nur zügeln, nicht doch noch eine RS Reverb zu verbauen... dann wirds nix mit den 14kg


----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

hört sich ja gut an
ja ja die reverb...
habe schlechte erfahrung mit der KS gemacht, aber gut sind diese dinger schon.
wenn es die reverb. nur ohne remote geben würde. ich finde die schlinge im abgesenkten zustand nicht so gut. wer weiss wo die dann rumschlörrt und ob man sich verfangen kann. und erstmal abwarten ob die reverb hält (die anderen sind da ja nicht so erfolgreich)


----------



## Tom:-) (30. September 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ...
> oder
> was anderes muss her ( muss kein Fully sein!)
> ...



mahlzeit grunzi )

sollte dieser fall eintreten, dann melde dich bitte mal bei mir.

abspecken: eine ganz normale sattelstütze verbauen? oder musst du ständig die sattelhöhe ändern? ich bin mit meiner roox im argon super zufrieden.

cheers
tom


----------



## Splash (30. September 2010)

Als ich mein Helius FR aufgebaut hatte, war ich auch erst mal bei 17,4kg, mittlerweile habe ich es auf 13,6 kg abgespeckt. Bei Deinem CC sehe ich ganz spontan Potential an Gabel, ggf Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und die Pedale  

Das Vorderrad würde ich auch neu aufbauen mit ner Hope Pro 2 und DT 5.1 (damit es zum Hinterrad passt, geht noch leichter mit ner NoTubes ZTR Flow). 

Bei der Bremse wäre ich eher bei Magura unterwegs und würde ne Marta einsetzen.


----------



## abbath (30. September 2010)

Wozu wollt ihr eigentlich so breite Felgen reinbauen? Mehr als 2.3" geht beim CC Hinterbau doch eh nicht - oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## kawumm (30. September 2010)

2,4" gehen auch noch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (30. September 2010)

Grunzi,

darf man fragen wie schwer du bist ? Ich denke bei einem XXL Rahmen wiegt man (vermutlich) halt etwas mehr, als wir mickrigen M/L-Fahrer. 

Vor dem Hintergrund sollte man auch die Teile bewerten, wenn man dauerhaft und sorgenlos an Rad und Teilen Freude haben möchte. Von den schon erwähnten Kosten für die neuen Teile ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Bikenachi (30. September 2010)

Moin Moin-Nicolai Helius CC 2010er-12,1 Kilo mit Pedale!(Fahrergewicht 76 KG nackich) Hope Race 2 Bremsen(Ostabfahrt Brocken-jederzeit zum stehen gebracht!!!),Laufräder Hope pro 3 bis 85 Kilo,Race Face Kurbeln-ansonsten XTR,Tune u.Thomson ...Gruß


----------



## Testmaen (30. September 2010)

Bikenachi schrieb:


> Moin Moin-Nicolai Helius CC 2010er-12,1 Kilo mit Pedale!(Fahrergewicht 76 KG nackich) Hope Race 2 Bremsen(Ostabfahrt Brocken-jederzeit zum stehen gebracht!!!),Laufräder Hope pro 3 bis 85 Kilo,Race Face Kurbeln-ansonsten XTR,Tune u.Thomson ...Gruß



Meine alten Liebe, das CC. Sehr geiles Bike! Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?

Sorry für Offtopic.


----------



## Bikenachi (30. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Meine alten Liebe, das CC. Sehr geiles Bike! Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?
> 
> Sorry für Offtopic.



Moin Testi: Mein neues gutes Stück bleibt bei M. Gruß


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Grunzi,
> 
> darf man fragen wie schwer du bist ? Ich denke bei einem XXL Rahmen wiegt man (vermutlich) halt etwas mehr, als wir mickrigen M/L-Fahrer.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund sollte man auch die Teile bewerten, wenn man dauerhaft und sorgenlos an Rad und Teilen Freude haben möchte. Von den schon erwähnten Kosten für die neuen Teile ganz zu schweigen.



Z.Zt. bringe ich nackich 128 Kilo auf den Boden! Bei 202 cm Körpergrösse.

Das war auch der Grund bei Nicolai ein Rad bauen zu lassen. Ich wollte was haltbares.

Also ich ziehe mal kurze Bilanz:

Gewicht einsparen: ja ( Gabel, Laufrad vorne , Bremsen, ggf Sattelstütze)

Lenkergriffe und sattel möchte ich so lassen, die passen perfekt...vor allem der sattel passt zu meinem Popöchen wie Arsch auf Eimer. Habe im Laufe der JAhre unmegen ausgegeben...aber dank Ebay hielten sich die VErluste in Grenzen.

Gewicht bei mir einsparen: unbedingt. Ist zwar nicht so einfach wie es sich anhört...aber auf 120 Kilo müsste ich kommen.

Irgendwie


----------



## Bikenachi (30. September 2010)

Sorry ...aber ich denke Du solltest zufrieden sein...-das ist kein Pappenstiehl was da bewegt wird...Fahrkomfort und HALTBARKEIT sind doch halt wichtige Faktoren-wenn das Bike Alround genutzt wird!!! Gruß


----------



## stuk (30. September 2010)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. September 2010)

sehe ich natürlich auch so...das war ja auch die Intention für das Bike....

Aber mit Gabel und Bremsen ( ggf. Vorbau, Laufrad ) sollten doch so 1-2 Kilo zu "holen" sein !?!?!?

Denke da ggrf. an eine Revelation...und was für eine Bremse???
MAgura bitte nicht, habe die früher gefahren und viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht


----------



## dreamdeep (30. September 2010)

Auch bei Deinem Gewicht, finde ich die 16kg einfach viel zu schwer für ein CC.

Bremsen: Formula The One, Gabel: Revelation oder Sektor.
Dann mal die ganzen Kleinen Sachen durchschauen, z.B. mit Schwalbe XX-light Schläuchen und dem blauen Higpressure Felgenklebenband lassen sich oft schon 200g einsparen.


----------



## abbath (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, dass er mit der Sektor groß was spart. Ein Tausch der alten Maxle gegen eine neue Maxle Lite bringt übrigens auch schon 60g. Ein Tausch von Pike Air-U-Turn auf Revelation XX mit 140mm wird nicht viel mehr als 200g sparen.

Ich würde echt die Sattelstütze tauschen und den Sattel mal auf Pedalierhöhe bringen. Musste halt vor der Trailabfahrt den Schnellspanner benutzen, aber das effizientere Pedalieren ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Also:

starre und lange Sattelstütze, Maxle Lite, NoTubes Felgen, VR Nabe, CX Ray vorn, Rocket Ron, Tubelesskit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (1. Oktober 2010)

@Grunzi
ich bin 1,99m und wiege zurzeit 96kg
...also 3 cm kleiner als Du aber auch knapp 30kg leichter 

Ganz ehrlich, ich würd da nich anfangen beim >Bike< abzuspecken.
Falco hat dazu auch mal was Schönes geschriebn... 
Pro 1 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis am Bike zahlen die Leutz 3-5 Euronen, anstatt einfach etwas weniger in den Rucksack zu packen 

Da kann man wirklich besser bei sich selbst anfangen abzuspecken.
Will selber auch noch 3-5 kg runter ....mal gucken.
Am einfachsten ist es die Ernährung umzustellen... denn essen muss man sowieso.

Bald beginnt wieder der Winterpokal. Dann gibts keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## c_w (1. Oktober 2010)

Hm... also, was habt ihr alle mit dem Rocket Ron? ^^
Bzw., was fährt man denn bitte mit dem Ding runter, wofür man dann ne Code braucht?

Ich finde, mit dem Reifen beschneidet man das Helius doch sehr in seinen Einsatzmöglichkeiten... bzw. es passt nicht mehr zum restlichen Aufbau.


----------



## abbath (1. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, aber besser als der Racing Ralph (s. Liste) ist er wohl und leichter. Ich persönlich halte von dem ganzen Schwalbe Zeug mal gar nix mehr. Das einzig Gute an den Reifen ist der Pannenschutz bei niedrigem Gewicht.
Die Code sollte allerdings wirklich mitgetauscht werden, da haste Recht.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. Oktober 2010)

...also die Sattelhöhe ist schon optimal!

Ich habe eine relativ geringe Schrittlänge...im Verhältnis zur Gesamtlänge!

*92 cm !!* 

Und das Stück zum absenken reicht völlig aus!! Aber die Stütze ist halt schwer...und ob man die wirklich braucht sei dahingestellt. Eigentlich möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.

Mein Plan für den Winter:

andere Gabel  ( Reba 120 mm oder Revelation )
anderes Vorderrad ( Dt Swiss 240 + Felge XX ??? )
andere Bremsen ( avid Elixier CR )
anderer Vorbau ( Ritchey WCS )
ggf. anderer Lenker
ggf. Sattel entkernen und beim Sattler neu ( dünner) beziehen lassen ( aber das nur vielleicht...wobei da auch Potential steckt !)

Und ggf die 180'er Kurbeln wieder gegen 175'er tauschen. Hatte mir seinerzeit eingeredet das ich mit 180'ern besser unterwegs bin...aber das ist nicht der Fall...ob man den Unterschied überhaupt merkt!?!?! Habe am Hardteil 175 und komme da wunderbar mit zurecht...

Und auch an mir sollen das ein ein oder andere gramm verschwinden....

soviel zu den Vorsätzen....mal schauen


----------



## aka (1. Oktober 2010)

Falls du eine starre Stuetze in Erwaegung ziehst bedenke...
Gilt bei deinem XXL Rahmen auch die Regel, dass die Stuetze bis Unterkante Oberrohranschlag reichen muss?
Bei mir (~1.95m) bedeuted das, dass ich die Shannonstuetze in Ueberlaenge brauche. 
Je nach Sattel haette eventuell auch eine 43cm gereicht, aber ich wollte hier alle Optionen haben. Nachdem es mir mit meinen 87kg bei einem anderen Rad schon die Stuetze verbogen hat nehme ich diese Kraefte schon ernst.

Meine Shannon in 50cm /30.0mm wiegt ca. 440gramm... :-(

Vorbau: hier ist meiner Meinung nach Syntace super. Z.B. hat der F139 ein gutes PL Verhaeltnis bei relativ geringem Gewicht. Ist denoch merklich Steifer als mein um einiges schwerer RF.
Wenn du einen breiten, aber dennoch leichten Flatbar suchst lautet mein Tipp Salsa Pro MOto in Alu. Meiner hatte glaube ich ~ 180gramm, was ich bei der Breite ok finde.

Findest du die Griffe wirklich bequem? Ich hab die gleichen an einem Rad und komme gar nicht mit denen zurecht.

Ob die DT 240 VR Nabe wesentlich leichter ist als guenstigere wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hier sind die Unterschiede denke ich recht gering.
Als Felge wuerde ich bei deinem Gewicht und Einsatz nix unterhalb der EX500 / Notubes Flow / Alex Supra 28 nehmen, die liegen so im Bereich 480 - 500 gramm. Schenkt sich glaube ich nicht viel zu deinem bisherigen Setup!


----------



## flyingscot (1. Oktober 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> *92 cm !!*
> 
> Und das Stück zum absenken reicht völlig aus!! Aber die Stütze ist halt schwer...und ob man die wirklich braucht sei dahingestellt. Eigentlich möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.



Und die Stütze reicht wirklich bis unter das Oberrohr (Garantiebedingung)? Die ist ja maximal 38cm lang...


----------



## OldSchool (1. Oktober 2010)

Alles lassen und weiter fahren. Vergiss das Gewicht. Mit 14 kg bist du auch nicht schneller.

Genieße die Natur und erfreue dich an deinem geilen Nicolai.

XXL +Rohloff+Maverickstütze sind im Vergleich zu einem M oder L Rahmen wahrscheinlich 1.5 kg mehr.

Sei froh das nichts bricht und du nicht bei jeder härteren Landung oder Steinfelddurchfahrt nachschauen musst ob noch alles da ist.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 16 Kilo!
> 
> Also so auf 13 Kilo wäre schon gut...alles was mehr geht ( bzw weniger) nehme ich natürlich auch gerne ;-)
> 
> ...




Sorry. Aber bei Deinem Gewicht ist der Aufbau OK. 





machero schrieb:


> Bald beginnt wieder der Winterpokal. Dann gibts keine Ausreden mehr



Ich fand das immer doof, ich wäre aber dabei! Muss das legga Puff essen
wieder von den Hüften bekommen


----------



## abbath (1. Oktober 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.



Also wenn die Sattelhöhe wirklich passt und Du die Variostütze behalten willst, dann lass auch die Gabel drin. Stütze zum schnellen Verstellen bei kniffligen Abfahrten aber auf eine weniger robuste Gabel wechseln? Das hat es nicht.

Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn das Ganze Rad Richtung Marathon umgemodelt werden soll.

Edit: Winterpokal wäre ich auch dabei - ich geh dann aber zu 70% zunehmen, dann kommt mir auch das Nicolai nicht mehr so schwer vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Edit: Winterpokal wäre ich auch dabei - ich geh dann aber zu 70% zunehmen, dann kommt mir auch das Nicolai nicht mehr so schwer vor



Mist, ne CC Fotze is auch dabei


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Oktober 2010)

machero schrieb:


> @Grunzi
> ich bin 1,99m und wiege zurzeit 96kg
> ...also 3 cm kleiner als Du aber auch knapp 30kg leichter
> 
> ...



Gewichtsunterschied bei mir merk ich gar nicht (wohl aber mehr Muskeln bei gleichem Gewicht). 
Statt 5kg zehn im Rucksack nehm ich auch nicht so richtig wahr, wenn ich nicht drauf achte.

Wenn ich aber vom 16,5 kg Helius auf meinen 10,5 kg Singlespeeder umsteige ist alles anders. 
Aber gut, das liegt vielleicht auch viel daran, dass ich mit dem Ding anständig Wiegetritt fahren kann und die Reifen ordentlich rollen. Nen 2,5kg Akku im Tretlagerbereich hab ich beim Fahren auch nicht gemerkt. 

Wird das Gewicht also überbewertet? Nein, keinesfalls. Jedes mal wenn ich das leichte Ding in den Keller trage freu ich mich so richtig drüber.

Achja, 1,89, gute 90 kg und mein altes (150mm)-FR hat ähnlich aufgebaut (Kettenschaltung, schwerere Reifen, dickere Bremse) über 16kg. Damit kann man auch noch ganz gut Touren fahren, sogar Marathons gehen (wir haben die Ronda Extrema am Gardasee letztes Jahr überlebt...).


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gewichtsunterschied bei mir merk ich gar nicht (wohl aber mehr Muskeln bei gleichem Gewicht).
> Statt 5kg zehn im Rucksack nehm ich auch nicht so richtig wahr, wenn ich nicht drauf achte.
> 
> Wenn ich aber vom 16,5 kg Helius auf meinen 10,5 kg Singlespeeder umsteige ist alles anders.
> ...



Denke auch das Sitzposition und Federweg entscheident sind für schnelleres Fahren. Ganz wichtig auch die Reifen. Wenn du mit schnellen und leichten Reifen fährst ist das eine andere Welt. 

Bei normalen Touren bremst und beschleunigt man nicht dauernd da fallen die nicht rotierenden Massen nicht so ins Gewicht und leicht Reifen sind ja schon drauf.


----------



## Bettina (2. Oktober 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ggf. Sattel entkernen und beim Sattler neu ( dünner) beziehen lassen ( aber das nur vielleicht...wobei da auch Potential steckt !)



Der Sqlab 610 ist deutlich schwerer als der 611 und m.E. ist der 611 in der richtigen Breite nicht unbequemer. Zumal unsere Bikes ja federn. Ich bin beide Sättel auf dem Hardtail Probe gefahren und fand beide super. D.h. für mich war dann der leichtere gut! 

Auf dem Fully war der Unterschied gar nicht zu spüren. 
Bevor du den 610er 'zerstörst' fahr mal den 611er.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass Du am effektivsten an den Laufrädern dein Teil 'gefühlt' schneller machen kannst.

200gr. pro Laufrad machen auf der Strecke mehr aus als 2-3 kg Gewicht am restlichen Rad.
Und damit kannst Du trotzdem recht robuste Laufräder und Reifen draufmachen.

Hatten gestern einen sportlichen Italiener der uns bergauf um die Ohren gefahren ist. Etwas weiter im Trail sass da jemand mit platten Reifen und war dankbar dass ich immer genügend Reparaturmaterial bei mir habe.(Vor allem wegen dem Dornengestrüpps - dieses Jahr hats mich aber noch nicht erwischt) .

Gruss aus Sardinien
Wolfgang

dem die ganze Gewichtsdiskussion sonstwo vorbei geht ....
Argon FR 16kg
Helius FR 19kg
Wolfgang 90 kg


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> dem die ganze Gewichtsdiskussion sonstwo vorbei geht ....
> Argon FR 16kg
> Helius FR 19kg
> *Wolfgang 90 kg*



Das Modell kenne ich gar nicht von Nicolai. Ist schon älter oder?

Das früher so schwer waren kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (2. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> 200gr. pro Laufrad machen auf der Strecke mehr aus als 2-3 kg Gewicht am restlichen Rad.





Mit Physik hat das aber nichts zu tun, sondern eher mit Seemannsgarn. Ich hatte es mal ausgerechnet: 400g Mehrgewicht im Bereich der Felge/des Reifens wirkt sich beim Beschleunigen etwa so aus, wie ca. 740g am Rahmen (Beschleunigung von 0 auf 20km/h). Der entsprechende Faktor (1.85) ist nur schwach geschwindigkeitsabhängig...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Mit Physik hat das aber nichts zu tun, sondern eher mit Seemannsgarn. Ich hatte es mal ausgerechnet: 400g Mehrgewicht im Bereich der Felge/des Reifens wirkt sich beim Beschleunigen etwa so aus, wie ca. 740g am Rahmen (Beschleunigung von 0 auf 20km/h). Der entsprechende Faktor (1.85) ist nur schwach geschwindigkeitsabhängig...




Es geht ja nicht nur ums Beschleunigen. Die Kreiselkräfte gibts ja auch noch...


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das Modell kenne ich gar nicht von Nicolai. Ist schon älter oder?
> 
> Das früher so schwer waren kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.



Das war ein Prototyp ... 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## flyingscot (2. Oktober 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur ums Beschleunigen. Die Kreiselkräfte gibts ja auch noch...



Die Kreiselkräfte haben aber bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit keine Auswirkungen. Nur bei Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungsänderung merkt man sie, den ersten Fall habe ich beschrieben, der zweite macht das Rad minimal träger, ähnlich einem längeren Nachlauf. Für die Leistungsbilanz völlig unerheblich.


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Kreiselkräfte haben aber bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit keine Auswirkungen. Nur bei Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungsänderung merkt man sie, den ersten Fall habe ich beschrieben, der zweite macht das Rad minimal träger, ähnlich einem längeren Nachlauf. Für die Leistungsbilanz völlig unerheblich.



Demnach am besten 10kg abnehmen und alles passt wieder ... ohne dass man in neue Teile am Bike investieren muss

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## flyingscot (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich sprach ja nur von der physikalischen Seite... psychologisch sieht das schon etwas anders aus, vor allem kann ein leichtes Bike auch richtig motivieren, obwohl man nicht deutlich schneller wird.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Der Sqlab 610 ist deutlich schwerer als der 611 und m.E. ist der 611 in der richtigen Breite nicht unbequemer. Zumal unsere Bikes ja federn. Ich bin beide Sättel auf dem Hardtail Probe gefahren und fand beide super. D.h. für mich war dann der leichtere gut!
> 
> Auf dem Fully war der Unterschied gar nicht zu spüren.
> Bevor du den 610er 'zerstörst' fahr mal den 611er.
> ...



den 611'er gibt es aber nicht in 16 cm Breite


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Kreiselkräfte haben aber bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit keine Auswirkungen. Nur bei Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungsänderung merkt man sie, den ersten Fall habe ich beschrieben, der zweite macht das Rad minimal träger, ähnlich einem längeren Nachlauf. Für die Leistungsbilanz völlig unerheblich.



Fährst du nur Strasse? Der permanente Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungswechsel macht doch gerade den Reiz des Mountainbikens aus. 
Klar, bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit ohne Richtungswechsel kann das Ding auch 200 kg wiegen ohne das man es merkt. Hast du schonmal versucht ein sich drehendes Laufrad an der Achse zu nehmen und schnell zu drehen, also in eine andere wie die Drehrichtung?

Wenn man so stark vereinfacht wie du, dann kann das meinetwegen gern wissenschaftlich und physikalisch sein, hat aber nix mehr mit der Realität zu tun.

2 kg am Radel sparen macht viel mehr Spass als 2 kg an der Wampe sparen (ausser natürlich man spart an den falschen Teilen...). Und darum gehts hier doch schliesslich. 
Womit ich natürlich nicht bestreiten will, dass man auch auf nem schweren Rad Spass haben kann!


----------



## flyingscot (4. Oktober 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Fährst du nur Strasse? Der permanente Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungswechsel macht doch gerade den Reiz des Mountainbikens aus.
> Klar, bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit ohne Richtungswechsel kann das Ding auch 200 kg wiegen ohne das man es merkt. Hast du schonmal versucht ein sich drehendes Laufrad an der Achse zu nehmen und schnell zu drehen, also in eine andere wie die Drehrichtung?



Wie meinen? Ich habe doch oben beschrieben, wie es sich physikalisch bei Beschleunigungen verhält! Darauf hin dein Kommentar:



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht ja nicht nur ums Beschleunigen. Die Kreiselkräfte gibts ja auch noch...



Und die haben keine Auswirkungen ohne Beschleunigung. Ein Richtungswechsel ist physikalisch eine Beschleunigung...

Es ging doch ursprünglich darum, dass sich 400g weniger am Reifen/Laufrad eben NICHT wie 2-3kg weniger am Rahmen verhalten (sondern nur wie knapp das doppelte Ausgangsgewicht). Gerade am Laufrad kostet jedes Gramm wesentlich mehr Geld oder Stabilität, als am Rahmen/nicht drehenden Teilen.

Lustig ist: Aktuell wird von den Hochglanzmagazinen durch den 29er-Hype das höhere Gewicht der Laufräder auch gerne damit schön geredet, dass durch die erhöhte Trägheit mehr Laufruhe ins Rad kommt.


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

...um mal wieder dem Thema näher zu kommen: Was taugen eigentlich die Magura Gabeln? Sind die auch so grottig wie die Bremsen, oder funktionieren die zuverlässig? Die Thor sieht nämlich recht stabil aus, ist einigermaßen leicht, mit einer Absenkung ausgestattet und hat die richtige Einbauhöhe.
Leider gibt's sie nur in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (4. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> ...um mal wieder dem Thema näher zu kommen: Was taugen eigentlich die Magura Gabeln? Sind die auch so grottig wie die Bremsen, oder funktionieren die zuverlässig? Die Thor sieht nämlich recht stabil aus, ist einigermaßen leicht, mit einer Absenkung ausgestattet und hat die richtige Einbauhöhe.
> Leider gibt's sie nur in weiß.



wahrscheinlich glaubst du mir sowieso nicht, denn ich bin mit meiner louise fr seit 7 jahren zufrieden ;-). jedenfalls habe ich seit 02/2010 eine menja 100 im argon und bin mit der ebenfalls zufrieden. steif, gewicht ok, funktioniert angenehm unaffällig sowohl in den alpen als auch hier in der fränkischen. gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis. einziger kritikpunkt ist das im vergleich zur vorher verbauten zocchi marathon sl etwas höhere losbrechmoment. dafür scheinen die maguras bekannt zu sein. langzeitwerte fehlen mir noch.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Sind die auch so grottig wie die Bremsen, oder funktionieren die zuverlässig?



mach dir keine feinde 

hab mittlerweile auch drei magurabremsen in betrieb und alle funktionieren hervorragend. 

die gabel scheinen allerdings nicht so der hit zu sein. 

die durins siffen ziemlich stark, bei der wotan wurde wohl auch nicht ohne grund die produktion eingestellt. 
wäre für mich schon grund genug, keine thor zu kaufen. und das als made in germany fan. das will schon was heißen...


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja, also die Bremsen sind bei mir unten durch - freut mich aber, dass sie bei euch funktionieren.

Mit den Gabeln ist man zur Zeit schon irgendwie aufgeschmissen, wenn man auf die 520er Einbauhöhe beschränkt ist:

RS geht alles Richtung 530mm / 150mm Federweg, außerdem finde ich Dual Air umständlich.
Fox hat absolut absurde Preise
Manitou und DT traue ich bei meinem Gewicht nicht so richtig über den Weg
MZ hab ich schon durch
Lefty passt nicht

...und dass der ganze Krempel weiß sein muss


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

Die RS Revelation Nicht-U-Turn kannst Du mit so Spacern fix runter traveln, also zwischen 150, 140 und 130mm fest verstellen. So hättest Du bei den 2010er Modellen ne Bauhöhe von 529/519/509. Oder hab´ich grad n Knick im Gedankengut?

Habe selber die Revelation Team Dual-Air im Helius FR (2004er) und bin da erst mal positiv von gestimmt, wobei ich die immer noch nicht zu 100% abgestimmt bekommen habe. Besser als meine Z1 Sport ETA isse aber allemal


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2010)

was spricht denn dagegen, sich eine 150er uturn - gabel (sektor/revelation) auf 140mm runterzuschrauben?


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann man die Dual Air Gabeln nicht nur in zwei-cm-Schritten traveln? also von 150 dann auf 130?

U-Turn Gabel runterschrauben geht natürlich prinzipiell schon, aber die sind doch jetzt alle Dual-Step... Außerdem würde mich das nerven, zu wissen, dass die Gabel prinzipiell weiter ausfahrbar wäre. Ja, ich weiß, dass das albern ist.

...und sind die Aftermarket Revelations mit Maxle nicht alle weiß?


----------



## acid-driver (4. Oktober 2010)

öhm...du weißt dann auch, dass du spacer drin hast, die nicht den max-federweg freigeben... nur son gedankengang 

spacer liegen der gabel in der regel bei, aber die kannst du ja anpassen. bei der reba warens damals 15mm.


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

Eben, war bisher der Annahme besagte Spacer haben 20mm. Kürzen? Joa, könnte man abhängig von der Beschaffenheit der Spacer machen. Aber basteln wollte ich eigentlich nicht.

Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so wichtig...


----------



## Splash (4. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Kann man die Dual Air Gabeln nicht nur in zwei-cm-Schritten traveln? also von 150 dann auf 130?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind die Schritte 10mm, bei mir waren auch 2 Spacer dabei. Müsste ggf morgen mal messen, wie stark die waren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätt' noch ne 130 mm Revelation in schwarz hier ;-)
Das jetzt alles weiss ist nervt schon brutal!


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2010)

oder ne gebrauchte gute 32 talas


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke, aber es muss schon alles passen, damit ich tausche. Schwarz, Steckachse, 140mm und deutlich leichter als die Pike Coil. 

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei, von Funktion und Fahrgefühl (Steifigkeit/Lenkpräzision) her ist die nämlich 'ne Klasse für sich. Während z.B. meine 185er Scheibe am Hardtail mit Fox F90 im Wiegetritt schnell mal etwas schleift, bleibt mit der Pike alles ruhig.

Ich versuche einfach weiter zuzunehmen, dann passt das mit dem Gewicht auch


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2010)

pike coil?
wenn du nicht unnötig geld ausgeben willst, wirst du auch nichts besseres finden.
und mach dich wegen der paar Gramm Mehrgewicht nicht verrückt.


----------



## JAY-L (4. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Danke, aber es muss schon alles passen, damit ich tausche. Schwarz, Steckachse, 140mm und deutlich leichter als die Pike Coil.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei, von Funktion und Fahrgefühl (Steifigkeit/Lenkpräzision) her ist die nämlich 'ne Klasse für sich. Während z.B. meine 185er Scheibe am Hardtail mit Fox F90 im Wiegetritt schnell mal etwas schleift, bleibt mit der Pike alles ruhig.
> 
> Ich versuche einfach weiter zuzunehmen, dann passt das mit dem Gewicht auch



Wie kommt ihr daruf das die alle Weiß sind??

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/revelation-rlt-ti

Und 140mm gehen auch

Gruß
Max


----------



## abbath (5. Oktober 2010)

sram.com/rockshox/products/revelation-rlt-ti" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/revelation-rlt-ti schrieb:
			
		

> ***Available Aftermarket:
> [...]
> - Revelation RLT Ti Dual Air, 150mm, Maxle Lite 20mm, White/Silver, Crown Adjust, Alum Steerer 1 1/8 (includes pump
> and accessory decals: red, blue, gold, black)
> [...]



140mm sind OEM Gabeln, ob die 150er nun in 1cm Schritten zu traveln ist haben wir oben schon überlegt. Jedenfalls sind die Dinger weiß.
Möglich, dass es 140er OEM Gabeln in schwarz gibt, aber ich hab sie einzeln noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> 140mm sind OEM Gabeln, ob die 150er nun in 1cm Schritten zu traveln ist haben wir oben schon überlegt.


1cm traveln ist kein Problem. Bei der Aftermarket Version sind zwei 20mm und ein 10mm Spacer dabei. Das Spacerkit gibt es aber auch einzeln zu kaufen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24509_All-Travel-Spacer-Kit-2005-2010.html


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Ich habe doch oben beschrieben, wie es sich physikalisch bei Beschleunigungen verhält! Darauf hin dein Kommentar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die 29er mal schnell fahren würden hätten sie auch mit 26ern genug Laufruhe im Rad...

Du hast also bei deinen Beschleunigungsberechnungen nicht nur die Beschleunigung des Rades in Fahrtrichtung, sondern auch die grössere Trägheit des Rades wenn es bei grosser Geschwindigkeit umkippt miteinbezogen? Respekt!


----------



## JAY-L (5. Oktober 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> 140mm sind OEM Gabeln, ob die 150er nun in 1cm Schritten zu traveln ist haben wir oben schon überlegt. Jedenfalls sind die Dinger weiß.
> Möglich, dass es 140er OEM Gabeln in schwarz gibt, aber ich hab sie einzeln noch nicht gesehen.



Sorry mein fehler. Ich dachte man kann Alle farben bestellen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## abbath (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, den Eindruck wollten die auch erwecken...

Das Beste wäre meiner Meinung nach sowieso, wenn man eine Lefty montieren könnte. Die bietet einen schönen Kompromiss aus Steifigkeit und niedrigem Gewicht. Leider passt die aber nur bis Steuerrohrlänge 13.x - also nicht bei XXL Rahmen wie Grunzi und ich sie fahren


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. Oktober 2010)

So, kleines Update......nachdem ich mal geforscht habe und dabei Preis + Nutzen gegenübergestellt habe, wird meine Abspeckaktion am Rad deutlich kleiner ausfallen.

Geändert werden:

vorne neues Laufrad ( Hope Pro 2 Nabe + DT Swiss XR 400 )
Maxle Light Steckachse
andere Bremsen ( Avid Elixir CR )
andere Bremsscheiben
anderer Vorbau ( vermutlich ein Ritchey WCS )
anderer LEnker ( vermutlich ein Race Face Deus XC )
andere Pedale 

Andere Gabel wäre nett, haut aber direkt mit ca 399 Euro voll rein.
Bremsen habe ich recht günstig bekommen, der Rest findet sich im Netz.

Alles andere (muss) bleiben, weil mir dann doch Funktion vor Gewicht geht!

Hauptaugenmerk lege ich nun auf das Abspecken bei mir selber.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Oktober 2010)

Geht doch.


----------



## Tante-Emma (26. Oktober 2010)

XR 400 für Leichtgewichte gut geeignet, ansonsten ungeeignet. Dann besser ne stabilere, z.B. EX 500 o. gleich die ZTR Flow nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. November 2010)

So, habe mal die "Aktion" ins Rollen gebracht.....

Bike erstmal zerlegt.

Mal den Rahmen ( mit Innenlager und Steuersatz ) gewogen: *3,4 Kilo*

Kommt mir zunächst recht viel vor, aber das CC ist in Grösse M mit 2,7 Kilo angegeben....meins ist ein XXL ( +Lager+Steuersatz!!)

Somit relativiert sich das wieder....ich denke es ist OK so.
Klar geht'S bei anderen Herstellern leichter...aber ich wollte halt ein Nicolai 

Jetzt erstmal schlafen und morgen die anderen Teile nachwiegen...und dann mal überlegen was geändert wird ( Bremsen sind schon da, vordere LAufrad auch und Gabel ist bestellt...der Rest ergibt sich....

An mir konnte ich bedauerlicherweise noch nicht abspecken....


----------



## OldSchool (21. November 2010)

Mehr fahren weniger basteln.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mehr fahren weniger basteln.




JA stimmt auch...ich gelobe Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. November 2010)

kleines Update:

mein Rahmen ist beim Händler meines Vertrauens und ich harre der Dinge die da kommen


----------

